# good overview on zelnorm



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://www.medreviews.com/pdfs/articles/RI...ugRev_12-11.pdf (you amy have to cut and paste into your browser.tom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

and this is on males! http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...8&dopt=Abstract tom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

and this is the article that says the psycopharmokinetics are the same for men and women! http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...7&dopt=Abstract tom


----------

